# Knife #5 - Most accomplished to date



## ForeverLearning (Jun 1, 2020)

Hi all, 

Wanted to share my most recent production. 

6" K-Tip made from O1 steel with full distal taper
Stabilized Red Mallee Burl and African Blackwood Handle
First etched logo
Leather sheath made by a friend
I took a lot of advice from other makers on this one - ground, sharpened, and reprofiled the knife three times. It was tremendously helpful for understanding geometry rather than just flat grinding and saying that is how it should be.


----------



## slickmamba (Jun 1, 2020)

Good job! Looks like a nice little utility knife. Do you have a choil shot by any chance and more info on the steel


----------



## banzai_burrito (Jun 1, 2020)

Beautiful work!


----------



## milkbaby (Jun 1, 2020)

Good job! Looks very nice and that leather saya is sweet!


----------



## Tim Rowland (Jun 2, 2020)

Nice job. Looks great and I really like the leather.
How thin did you bring the grind before the secondary bevel?


----------

